# شريط "ينبوع تعزية" لفريق تى آجيا مارينا بالاشتراك مع بولس ملاك



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شريط "ينبوع تعزية" لفريق تى آجيا مارينا بالاشتراك مع الشماس "بولس ملاك"

 ترانيم الشريط

-مقدمة الشريط
1-شهيدة أمينة
2-السلام لك يا مارينا
3-طوباكى
4-مارينا يا مارينا
5-يا كنيستنا يا مجيدة
6-يسوع رب الاكوان

حجم الملف 15ميجا فقط
للتحميل

:download::download::download:



​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ع الشريط

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا ع الشريط
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*


ميرسى لمرورك
ربنا معاك
​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*منتهى الشكر

الرب يبارككم

 شريط رائع  جداا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *منتهى الشكر
> 
> الرب يبارككم
> 
> شريط رائع  جداا*​


ميرسى لمرور حضرتك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جميييييل
تسلم ايدك ياحبى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> جميييييل
> تسلم ايدك ياحبى​


نورتينى يا كركورة 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
بمناسبة عيد تكريس كنيسة للشهيدة مارينا
​


----------

